# Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?



## Vin79 (16. Juni 2019)

*Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mir demnächst ein komplett neues System zusammen bauen und bin noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Netzteil. 

Hier meine Komponenten:

AORUS Z390 Master
Intel Core I9-9900K
Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium
AORUS RTX 2080TI XTREME Waterforce 11G
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16 GB
Corsair Force MP510 960 GB
Corsair Force MP510 240 GB
Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB TT Premium Lüfter  15x
Thermaltake Sync Controller  2x
Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM  4x


Als Netzteil habe ich mir eigentlich das Seasonic Focus Plus Platium 850 Watt rausgesucht, wegen seiner kompakten Bauweise (Soll alles in ein Lian Li O11-Air) und dem momentan guten Preis. Nun bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher ob die Leistung noch reicht wegen der Anzahl an Lüftern die ich betreiben möchte zusammen mit eventuellem OC. 
Hab es schon mit einigen Netzteilrechnern versucht aber die Ergebnisse haben ziemlich gestreut, ich hoffe Ihe könnt da vielleicht weiter helfen.


----------



## sinchilla (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

600 Watt und OC sollten vollends reichen.


----------



## Atma (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> 600 Watt und OC sollten vollends reichen.


Agreed. 600 bis allerhöchstens 700 Watt sind völlig ausreichend und du hast noch ordentlich Spielraum für OC oder eine CPU mit mehr Leistungsaufnahme. Ein 850 Watt NT ist völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## Vin79 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin nur gerade etwas verwirrt da die "Netzteil Rechner" immer so zwischen 650-700 Watt liegen, einer sogar bei knap 1000 ^^
Und welche Marke wäre da zu empfehlen, außnahmlos Be Quiet?


----------



## Atma (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*



Vin79 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin nur gerade etwas verwirrt da die "Netzteil Rechner" immer so zwischen 650-700 Watt liegen, einer sogar bei knap 1000 ^^


Die Rechner gehen oftmals von NoName Netzteilen aus, Markennetzteile sind deutlich leistungsfähiger. Nur so als kleine Randnotiz, ich habe hier ein Be Quiet Straight Power E9 mit 580 Watt - aktuell ist die 11er Reihe. Das ist also schon etwas älter und trotzdem befeuert es problemlos einen übertakteten i7-7820X der sich unter Volllast gerne mal über 200 Watt genehmigt, eine RTX 2080, vier RAM Module, eine M.2 SSD, zwei SATA SSDs und zwei herkömmliche HDDs 



> Und welche Marke wäre da zu empfehlen, außnahmlos Be Quiet?


Be Quiet ist die bekannteste Marke, aber keinesfalls die einzig empfehlenswerte. Zu Seasonic oder Corsair kannst du ebenfalls bedenkenlos greifen.


----------



## manimani89 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Also meins reicht


----------



## Vin79 (16. Juni 2019)

Ok, ich war mir halt unsicher wegen der großen Anzahl an Lüftern die ich verbauen möchte, ein Lüfter zieht ja nicht viel, aber zwanzig wohl schon eher.  Hab da auch genauen Angaben finden können was zwe voll bestückte Sync Controller an Strom brauchen. Oder ist das echt zu gering so das man es vernachlässigen kann?

Keine  Angaben


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*



Vin79 schrieb:


> Ok, ich war mir halt unsicher wegen der großen Anzahl an Lüftern die ich verbauen möchte, ein Lüfter zieht ja nicht viel, aber zwanzig wohl schon eher.


Vergiss es. Lüfter kannste bei der Netzteildimensionierung vernachlässigen, selbst wenn du 20 Stück verwendest.

Für ein System wie du es nennst sollte man ein sehr hochwertiges netzteil im Bereich von 500 bis 750W wählen (je nachdem ob du übertakten willst oder nicht).
Wenn du innerhalb der Specs bleiben willst reicht (beispielsweise) ein StraightPower E11 550W oder ein Focus+ 550W. Solltest du vorhaben, CPU und GPU zu treten würde ich eher zu einem 750er Dark Power oder SeasonicPrime greifen. Wohlgemerkt nicht weil der PC dann 750W brauchen würde - auch mit OC reichen 500W noch. Nur sollte man dann etwas Puffer für Stromspitzen und ähnliches vorhalten und vermeiden, Netzteile die ganze zeit nahe 100% Last zu betreiben..


----------



## Darkscream (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Ich würde erst bei 650W anfangen und finde das 850W Netzteil gar nicht so schrecklich überdimensioniert.
15 RGB Lüfter dürften sich im übrigen schon bemerkbar machen, ist das gleiche wie 30-35 Lüfter ohne RGB.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Lüfter bewegen sich, egal ob RGB oder nicht, in einem realen Verbrauchsbereich von Größenordnung 1W pro Stück wenn man keine sehr hochdrehenden/lauten kauft. Wie viel ein Netzteil zwischen 550 und 750W es da kümmert ob da 5, 20 oder 50 Lüfter dranhängen kannste dir ausrechnen. 

Der Unterschied, ob du den 9900K mit Intel-Specs betreibst oder mit irgendeinem sync-all-cores ab (mainboard-)Werk oder ob du die 2080Ti mit 100% TDP oder 110% TDP betreibst ist sehr viel gravierender als 10 Lüfter mehr oder weniger.


Das System da oben kommt bei normaler Spielelast normalerweise um die 300-400W raus. Deswegen das 550W-Netzteil wenn man nichts am System ändert.
Wenn stark übertaktet wird kann eine 2080Ti schnell 300W und ein 9900K schnell 200W alleine fressen. Dann kommste irgendwo bei 400-550W real raus je nach Spiel oder noch höher mit Furmark+Prime. Dann kann man schon zu einem 750er oder von mir aus auch 850er NT greifen.

Viel wichtiger als die reine Nennleistung ist aber die Qualität des Netzteiles. Wer so viel Geld für CPU und GPU ausgibt kann sich sicherlich auch ein genauso hochqualiutatives Netzteil gönnen. Klemm hier ein 750er Seasonic Prime dran und du hast die nächsten 10 Jahre (vom Netzteil aus gesehen) Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Vin79 (16. Juni 2019)

Natürlich möchte und werde ich nicht am Netzteil sparen, das siehst Du vollkommen richtig. Ich wollte nur wissen bei wieviel Watt ich mit meinen Komponenten lande um noch genügend Sicherheit beim OC zu haben und welche Marken/ Hersteller von der Qualität her hier bei Euch aus Erfahrung empfohlen werden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, super das so schnell ging


----------



## Darkscream (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Ich würde mit 1,5W rechnen pro Lüfter rechnen. Das RGB bei RGB Lüftern  verbraucht allerdings mehr als der Lüfter selber, zumindest kann es das  bei orange oder so.
Die Riing Lüfter ziehen ihren RGB Strom  allerdings über 5V, gerade nach geschaut. Was die 12V Leitung natürlich  entschärft. 15x0,48A= bis zu 7,2A auf der 5V Leitung. 
Egal..... ab 650W, weil erst ab dieser Stärke 2x4/8 Pin für das Board verbaut werden und das Board 2 Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*



Vin79 schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte und werde ich nicht am Netzteil sparen, das siehst Du vollkommen richtig. Ich wollte nur wissen bei wieviel Watt ich mit meinen Komponenten lande um noch genügend Sicherheit beim OC zu haben und welche Marken/ Hersteller von der Qualität her hier bei Euch aus Erfahrung empfohlen werden.



Du kannst dir das E11 mit 750 Watt kaufen. Das wird allen Anforderungen gerecht werden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Habe letztens mal ein paar Tests mit meinem 9900K und meiner 2080 Grafikkarte gemacht.

Verbaute Komponente:
14 Lüfter auf Radiatoren, 1x Lüfter Gehäuse, 1x Pumpe, 4x SSD, 1x HDD, RGB Streifen/Komponente + 2x Kaltlichtkathoden.

*BF5*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BO4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein extrem Test von mir mit Prime95 8K(ohne AVX) und FurMark.
Da komme ich natürlich auch auf 550 Watt, aber so extrem kann der Rechner real nicht laufen und es kommt noch dabei das dieses OC der Grafikkarte was ich drauf gepackt habe nicht ganz 100% stabil sind und ich normalerweise gar nicht so hoch gehen würde... außer vielleicht mal für Benchmark.

Power Limit der Grafikkarte liegt bei 285 Watt.
Auf 275 Watt bin ich aber vorhin laut HWInfo auch gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe noch einen drauf gelegt, diesmal mit 8K und AVX und übertaktete Grafikkarte.
Komme auf 650 Watt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte aber dennoch mein Netzteil nichts anhaben, da es ja nur 550 Watt hat und es kein langer Test war.
Siehe dazu...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das P11 550W ist z.B. deutlich robuster, es liefert auch bei einer Überlast von 450W (insgesamt 1000W) noch stabile Spannungen (nicht dass soetwas gut für das Netzteil wäre). Dann kann man es auf Knopfdruck in ein Singlerailnetzteil verwandeln und es hat noch eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, für die Gehäuselüfter (meist ist die allerdings eher unnütz).
> 
> Es ist eben die Frage, ob einem dieser Luxus knapp 40€ Aufpreis wert ist oder ob man sich nicht gleich ein E11 850W, zum gleichen Preis, kauft, das kommt auch nominell mit  höherer Last klar. Gegenüber anderen Premiumgeräten, wie dem Seasonic Prime Titanium (Ultra), hat das DPP P11 einfach sehr viel Boden verloren, es ist ja auch schon gut 4 Jahre alt.



Und hier nochmals das ganze 14 Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl vs. alle Lüfter aus.

*Lüfter ganz aus.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter nur mit 500 U/min.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen Strommessgerät habe ich noch nicht lange und zuvor dachte ich selbst das ich im normal Betrieb an die 450 Watt kommen würde.

Deine Grafikkarte kann auch ein Power Limit von 366 Watt erreichen.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Einfach ein BeQuiet E11 mit 750W kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Finde auch er sollte auf 750 Watt gehen.
Mehr schadet nicht, wird aber bestimmt nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Der Vorteil beim 750er Modell ist, dass er zwei EPS Stecker hat.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Ich überlege mir vielleicht noch eine Custom Wasserkühlung einzubauen, mit 3x360er Slim Radiatoren, einer EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM RGB, EK-Velocity Intel RGB, Durchflussanzeige und Temperatur Sensor. Würde dann das 750 Watt Netzteil noch reichen? Und ist die Pumpe für mein Vorhaben stark genug (zwei Radis würden waagerecht, einer würde senkrecht verbaut werden)?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Würde ausreichen, die Lüfter und die Pumpe ziehen auch wieder nicht so viel das du dir Gedanken wegen dem Netzteil machen musst.
Du bist mit 750 Watt ehe schon drüber und hast damit schon genug Reserven.

Meine Pumpe zieht zum Beispiel mit minimaler Drehzahl 1,9 Watt und mit max. Drehzahl an die 7,6 Watt.
Habe zwar eine Aquastream Pumpe verbaut, aber viel anderes wird es nicht mit der D5 Pumpe sein. Im übrigem ist die D5 Pumpe sehr Leistungsstark und könne sogar noch einen externen Radiator + interne Radiatoren versorgen.

Habe 15 Lüfter verbaut, davon 14 auf meinen Radiatoren.

Noctua P12: 9x 0,6 W = 5,4 Watt.
NF-P12 PWM

Noctua F12: 2x 0,6 W = 1,2 Watt
NF-F12 PWM

Noctua A14: 3x 1,56 W = 4,68 Watt
NF-A14 PWM

Macht zusammen 11.68 Watt und das auch nur wenn alle Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen würden.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Du meinst die Pumpe könnte noch einen vierten Radiator versorgen??? Krass....  Weißt Du denn zufällig wie haltbar diese Pumpe ist? Danke für die  schnelle Antwort


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080 TI?*

Wir reden hier von ner D5 Pumpe? So viele Radiatoren kannste gar nicht einbauen dass dies nicht mehr schaffen würde (nebenbei sind Radiatoren ohnehin die Bauteile die den Durchfluss am wenigsten beeinträchtigen - ein Feinstrukturkühler auf der CPU bremst mehr als 3 große Radis zusammen.

Mach dir um die Lebensdauer mal keine Gedanken - die Dinger halten wenn sonst nix außergewöhnliches passiert Jahrzehnte...
Die Pumpe einer WaKü ist, sofern man ne anständige kauft, das Teil im PC das wahrscheinlich am längsten von allen hält, einfach weil die guten Pumpen (Keramiklager, Magnetgetrieben usw.) quasi keinen Verschleiß mehr haben beim Lauf.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Das mit dem Kühlkörper stimmt, ich habe letztens bei mir ein CPU Kühler gegen ein Monoblock ausgetauscht und es hat bei mir 10 Liter mehr die Stunde ausgemacht. Der neue Block scheint da weniger Widerstand aufzubauen. 

Ich habe jetzt auch mein DP Ultra gegen destilliertes Wasser ausgetauscht, da ich mein Loop mal spülen wollte und mir ist da aufgefallen das mein Durchfluss sich damit auch verbessert hat. Ich habe sonst nichts gemacht, nur mein DP Ultra was 2 1/2 Jahre drin war abgelassen und nur destilliertes Wasser neu befüllt. Bei mir geht aber wegen meinem Mora auch gut 2 Liter als Kühlflüssigkeit rein.

Mit DP Ultra hatte ich 74 l/h und mit destilliertes Wasser nun 86 l/h.
Ob das destilliertes Wasser drin bleibt weiß ich noch nicht, vielleicht ersetze ich es wieder mit DP Ultra.
Bezüglich der Wassertemperatur macht es aber nichts aus, auch nicht weil ich jetzt 10 Liter mehr die Stunde fördern kann.

Bezüglich des Korrosionsschutz habe ich mein DP Ultra (in gelb) ehe nicht komplett raus bekommen und das Wasser ist daher immer noch leicht gelb eingefärbt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mein DP Ultra gegen destilliertes Wasser ausgetauscht, da ich mein Loop mal spülen wollte und mir ist da aufgefallen das mein Durchfluss sich damit auch verbessert hat.



Das liegt daran dass die Viskosität von DP Ultra sich von der von Wasser unterscheidet.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Und wie wäre das Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear? Damit befasse ich mich auch gerade, die richtige Wasserkomponente zu finden.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das liegt daran dass die Viskosität von DP Ultra sich von der von Wasser unterscheidet.


Ja so wird es sein, hatte ich mir auch gedacht da es ja was anderes nicht sein konnte.

@Vin79
Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.
Zwar ist dagegen normalerweise nichts einzuwenden, aber ich finde DP Ultra von Aqua Computer besser und günstiger.
Sollte ich wieder das destilliertes Wasser austauschen nehme ich bestimmt wieder das DP Ultra dazu.

Das gibt es auch mit verschiedene Farben oder Farblos.
Aber viele schwören auch einfach auf destilliertes Wasser und ggf. etwas G48 beigemischt wegen dem Korrosionsschutz.
Aqua Computer empfiehlt mit meiner Pumpe DP Ultra auch wegen der Schmierung.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Ok, das wäre dann meine nächste Wahl gewesen. Danke Dir


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Ich habe es einige Monate bei mir auch drin gehabt, war soweit auch ok.

Aber es gab hier schon zwei Fälle als Themen da verfärbte sich der ganze Loop grün und es musste komplett gereinigt werden.
Angeblich sollte es von dieser Kühlflüssigkeit kommen. Aber ob es tatsächlich davon kam kann ich nicht sagen. Weil ich es auch nicht länger Zeit drin hatte und auf DP Ultra umgestiegen war.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir ein 5 Liter Kanister kaufen, da bei mir um die 2 Liter +/- rein gehen.
Alleine mein Mora braucht schon an die 1,2 Liter und mein Loop ohne den Mora brauchte damals beim ersten verfüllen etwa 750ml.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Ich trage jetzt eh erstmal alles zusammen was ich mir so vorstelle, wenn alles gut läuft geht es drei bis vier Wochen los. Aber vorher werd ich dann nochmal meine Liste posten damit Ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen könnt um Fehlplanungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Vin79 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Bis jetzt auf jedenfall schonmal vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen und Ratschläge


----------



## Vin79 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Mit Loop ist der interne Wasserkreislauf gemeint, oder? Ich hab mir inzwischen schonmal überlegt wie ich alles verbauen könnte. Als Gehäuse möchte ich gerne das Lian Li PC-O11 Air nehmen, da würde dann ein Slim 360er Radiator im Push/Pull Betrieb oben, einer im Push/Pull an der Seite und einer im Pull Betrieb am Gehäuseboden. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sollten sie ja alle ins Gehäue blasen um die "Frischluft" ausserhalb für eine bessere Kühlung zu nutzen. Wenn ich das so mache werde ich die Frontlüfter (2x120 mm) also aus dem Gehäuse blasen lassen sowie den 80mm Lüfter im Heck. Das wären dann 9x rein und 3x raus, reicht das um die Luft abzuführen?  

Den Kreislauf meiner Wakü hab ich mir so vorgestellt:

Pumpe
Radiator unten
GPU
Radiator oben
CPU
Radiator seitlich

und zurück in der Pumpe/Ausgleichbehälter. Ist das ok? Viele gehen ja direkt von der GPU zur CPU, ist das besser? Oder sollte es in die andere Richtung laufen?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Mit dem Loop ist der komplette Wasserkreislauf gemeint, ganz egal ob intern oder auch extern.
Würde kein Push/Pull verbauen, besonders nicht wenn es sich um 30mm dicke Radiatoren handelt. Den der Unterschied ist nur gering und kostet mehr ohne großen Unterschied zu erhalten. Der Widerstand der Radiatoren bei dieser Dicke ist auch so gering das man kein Push/Pull braucht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

850 Watt  silber ist völlig okay ,  zumal du von den 850Watt noch 20% abziehen musst , und die Preisunterschiede zu einem 650 Watt Netzteil sind ja jetzt auch nicht so riesig  .

Und bei mehr Watt muss das Netzteil bzw der Lüfter auch nicht so aufdrehen , und lebt länger und ist leiser


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 850 Watt  silber ist völlig okay ,  zumal du von den 850Watt noch 20% abziehen musst , und die Preisunterschiede zu einem 650 Watt Netzteil sind ja jetzt auch nicht so riesig  .



Wieso muss man noch 20% abziehen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Wegen der Verlustleistung denk ich mal  ,  deswegen heißen die Dinger ja auch 80+ Netzteil    .   80% Leistung bleib rein übrig bzw kommt an.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 850 Watt  silber ist völlig okay ,  zumal du von den 850Watt noch 20% abziehen musst , und die Preisunterschiede zu einem 650 Watt Netzteil sind ja jetzt auch nicht so riesig.





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wegen der Verlustleistung denk ich mal  ,  deswegen heißen die Dinger ja auch 80+ Netzteil    .   80% Leistung bleib rein übrig bzw kommt an.



Wieso muss man dann 20% abziehen? Deswegen benötigt die Hardware ja nicht weniger. 

Der Wirkungsgrad beziffert das Verhältnis, von Nutzleistung und zugeführter Leistung. 



> Und bei mehr Watt muss das Netzteil bzw der Lüfter auch nicht so aufdrehen , und lebt länger und ist leiser



Meist drehen die Lüfter von größeren Netzteilen, von Grund auf höher. Leiser ist es daher meist nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wegen der Verlustleistung denk ich mal  ,  deswegen heißen die Dinger ja auch 80+ Netzteil    .   80% Leistung bleib rein übrig bzw kommt an.



Nö. Da bringst du eine Menge durcheinander.
Wenn ein Netzteil 850 Watt leisten kann, dann kann es die 850 Watt auch leisten. Der Wirkungsgrad muss dann dazu gerechnet werden. Das Netzteil nimmst also mehr Leistung aus der Steckdose auf um die 850 Watt leisten zu können.
Mit der 80 Plus Angabe hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Welche Menge  ? ka was du für ein Netzteil hast  

Zitat: " Das Netzteil nimmst also mehr Leistung aus der Steckdose auf um die 850 Watt leisten zu können."

Du willst mir jetzt verklickern  ,das das Betrug ist  oder was ?

Meine Hardware nimmt sich soviel Strom wie es braucht und mehr nicht .


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt verklickern  ,das das Betrug ist  oder was ?


Es bleibt dabei: Du bringst eine Menge durcheinander. Inwiefern soll was genau Betrug sein?


----------



## jhnbrg (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 850 Watt  silber ist völlig okay ,  zumal du von den 850Watt noch 20% abziehen musst , und die Preisunterschiede zu einem 650 Watt Netzteil sind ja jetzt auch nicht so riesig  .
> 
> Und bei mehr Watt muss das Netzteil bzw der Lüfter auch nicht so aufdrehen , und lebt länger und ist leiser



Im Physikunterricht nicht aufgepasst? Setzen, eine 6. 

Ein 850Watt-Netzteil liefert volle 850Watt. Nix mit 20% weniger! Abhängig vom Wirkungsgrad zieht das 850Watt-Netzteil mehr als 850Watt aus der Steckdose.

80+ Bronze/Silber/Gold/Platin hat nix mit 20% zu tun.


----------



## markus1612 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> 850 Watt  silber ist völlig okay ,  zumal du von den 850Watt noch 20% abziehen musst , und die Preisunterschiede zu einem 650 Watt Netzteil sind ja jetzt auch nicht so riesig  .
> 
> Und bei mehr Watt muss das Netzteil bzw der Lüfter auch nicht so aufdrehen , und lebt länger und ist leiser



Effizienz und Leistung sagen nichts über die Qualität eines NTs aus.
Die Effizienz musst du auf die Ausgangsleistung des NTs draufrechnen, d.h. das Netzteil zieht mehr aus der Steckdose als es an die Komponenten liefert.

Das mit dem Lüfter stimmt übrigens nicht.
Stärkere Netzteile brauchen einen Lüfter, der schneller drehen kann, damit er das NT auch bei max. Last problemlos kühlen kann.
Dieser Lüfter lässt sich nicht so stark runterregeln wie ein Lüfter, welcher eine niedrigere Maximaldrehzahl hat, was dazu führt, dass der Lüfter bei einem größeren Netzteil bei exakt gleicher Ausgangsleistung trotzdem höher dreht.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Welche Menge  ? ka was du für ein Netzteil hast
> 
> Zitat: " Das Netzteil nimmst also mehr Leistung aus der Steckdose auf um die 850 Watt leisten zu können."
> 
> ...



Richtig, aber trotzdem zieht das Netzteil mehr Strom aus der Dose als die Komponenten verbrauchen, da die Effizienz Verluste im Netzteil sind.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt verklickern  ,das das Betrug ist  oder was ?



Nein. Das ist Physik.
Du musst immer mehr Energie reinstecken als du rausholen kannst.
Willst du also 850 Watt rausholen, musst du mehr reinstecken. In dem Fall eben die Nennleistung des Netzteils plus die Verlustleistung, die eben vom Wirkungsgrad bestimmt wird.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*

Nagut  ^^ , dachte andersrum  ,  das das Netzteil max 850 Watt aus der Dose zieht und man 20% Verlustleistung abziehen muß .

Aber wenn man jetzt ein größeres NT nimmt als ein knapp berechnetes ,  Muss das 850 Watt Teil nur bei ca halber Leistung laufen und die Lüfter haben kaum viel zutun und drehen deswegen lamgsamer und sind leiser


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Welches Netzteil  braucht ich für ein System mit Intel Core I9-9900k + RTX 2080TI?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Nagut  ^^ , dachte andersrum  ,  das das Netzteil max 850 Watt aus der Dose zieht und man 20% Verlustleistung abziehen muß .



Das, was drauf steht, kann das Netzteil schon leisten. Keine Sorge. 
Es zieht eben mehr aus der Steckdose. Das ist völlig normal.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man jetzt ein größeres NT nimmt als ein knapp berechnetes ,  Muss das 850 Watt Teil nur bei ca halber Leistung laufen und die Lüfter haben kaum viel zutun und drehen deswegen lamgsamer und sind leiser



Nö, leider falsch gedacht. Bei einem größer dimensionierten Netzteil drehen die Lüfter schon ab Werk schneller, weil er eben in der Lage sein muss, mehr Wärme abführen zu können.
So dreht der Lüfter des Dark Power P11 550 Watt bei Max Last langsamer als der Lüfter des gleichen Modells mit 750 Watt im Idle.


----------

